# Surfside back bays / lakes



## Troutchaser1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a question about salinity in the back bays/lakes in the Surfside area. Does anyone know if Coxs, Nicks, Salt lakes etc. are back up enough to hold trout? I'd check it out myself and report back to the forum, but I'm only down for a long weekend next week and trying to get as much scouting done as I can. I'll be in a yak so I'm trying to use my time wisely. Will surf fish as well if there is time. Tight lines.


----------



## rop56 (Sep 18, 2007)

The areas are in good shape nephew has been yaking their and catching reds and flounder last several weeks


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

*parking*

What is the safest way to park down there so my truck isn't trapped when I come back? Yes, pay attention to the tides - but if it is low tide when I go out, then how far back should I park? (I'll be in a yak)


----------



## Troutchaser1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Rop56. You think your nephew is a live bait or artificial man? Apologies if I'm asking a question I shouldn't be.


----------



## rop56 (Sep 18, 2007)

He has been using gulps some and several trips using crab halves that he catches while in his kayak


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Take Hoskins Mound Rd to the refuge.....


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Troutchaser1 said:


> I have a question about salinity in the back bays/lakes in the Surfside area. Does anyone know if Coxs, Nicks, Salt lakes etc. are back up enough to hold trout? I'd check it out myself and report back to the forum, but I'm only down for a long weekend next week and trying to get as much scouting done as I can. I'll be in a yak so I'm trying to use my time wisely. Will surf fish as well if there is time. Tight lines.


Any luck?


----------



## Troutchaser1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Solodaddio, I'll be in Surfside starting Friday afternoon. Not sure if I'll be on the back bays or the surf the 1st day but I hope to be in the bays by early the next morning.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Good luck, bring arsenal for both! its always good to have an initial plan but it's great to have a backup solution if the weather or tide charts weren't on par with what you expected.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

they are there


----------

